# Jackson's Groom day



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I just dropped him off at a fancy schmancy dog resort in Scottsdale for a high dollar groom. Here is the wooly booger as he was being left in the hands of someone he didn't know. He really does have a tail.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

And at last...our after pictures. They took much more off his lovely mane than I wanted, but all in all I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think Jackson looks _sensational,_ and he looks like he knows it! I really think a poo's posture says it all after a grooming, either "Look at me world, aren't I stunning?" or "HIDE ME!"

Jackson look so good I think you should drive him around so more people can see him.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! He is GAW-JUS!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, wow, they did a great job! Beautiful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> Wow! He is GAW-JUS!!


Speaking of gorgeous,* Beach girl, *your silver minis sure are! I am just ga-ga over silver minis. And I am now aching with MPS (Multiple Poodle Syndrome) envy because you have_ TWO_ and I only have one, but he's a very, very wonderful one!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Jackson looks fabulous! They did a great job!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a pretty spoo!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

wow---he looked gorgeous even before...now he looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think they did a wonderful job! He looks fantastic.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank-you all so much. I did take him out walking downtown but it's just too darn hot to stay out long. He also feels heavenly, I can hardly stop petting him.

But today my poor baby has a terrible case of razor burn. His face has raw red spots and he keeps wanting to lick his poor red toes. What should I do? Is this common?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you have any baby powder? You can put that on his face and it can sometimes help.

Hydrocortizone sprays can also help reduce redness and irritation.

Either your dog can't handle the blade they used (maybe it was too short), or they used it while it was too hot or the blades were starting to go dull. All of those can cause razor/skin burn.

I would call them..ask what blade they used and just politely let them know to mark on his card to use one longer next time. They may not have known he was sensitive if they had never groomed him before. 

They did a fantastic job, so i would go back if you ever get the chance to just keep them updated on things that need to be changed. All grooming shops keep client records and that's how they make sure you get what you want next time! Perhaps also have them leave the mane longer like you wanted..it's never rude or mean to let them know these things. As a groomer I always want to know what I can do to make my clients happier next time!

Also next time he gets groomed you can take baby powder with you and ask that the groomer put some on his face/feet right after the groom. It can help!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I called them; the poor groomer is just horrified. I know it's nobody's fault, Jackson just has sensitive skin. They said he used a # 15 and I will have to remember to always ask for something longer. Any suggestions?

They suggested getting some Neosporin with lidacain (sp?) and maybe some Benadryl.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jackson must have really sensitive skin. If it makes you feel better the groomer doesn't seem like she did anything wrong. A 15 blade is pretty standard in many shops, so they just had no idea. 

Dodger has a very sensitive face and I can still do hers with a 15.. they will just have to use a 10 on Jackson. It won't look as smooth but he'll feel better.

I hope the groomer doesn't feel too bad. I always feel horrible if I do something intentionally that causes discomfort, but really she had no way of knowing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

puppylove said:


> I called them; the poor groomer is just horrified. I know it's nobody's fault, Jackson just has sensitive skin. They said he used a # 15 and I will have to remember to always ask for something longer. Any suggestions?
> 
> They suggested getting some Neosporin with lidacain (sp?) and maybe some Benadryl.


puppylove: I have had the same razor burn issue with Chagall's face and feet, twice now after a professional grooming. The groomer said he must have sensitive skin, his breeder agreed and told me to have the groomer to use a #10 and shave with the grain. (Of course the PF pro's have already told you the remedy, I realize).

For comforting and soothing the burn, the groomer suggested Gold Bond Powder or baby powder, the breeder recommended Cortaid plus and another said to put Witch Hazel then Neosporin on it. (This tells me lots of others have have this issue, so many suggestions!!)

I was upset enough after the second time it happened to ask the groomer (who I really like and who's been grooming Chagall for a year now) to leave his face unshaven. I actually scissor it a bit myself. Of course Chagall is just a pet and doesn't have to look totally poodle spiffy for shows and stuff, though he's always a knock-out in my book.

Another breeder told me Chagall's skin may toughen up, but my heart won't and I can't bear to see him scratching and bleeding and scabbing ever again.

So sorry for Jackson's discomfort! My experience is the boo-boos clear up within a week, but still, looking so darn good shouldn't have to hurt!! Your poor beautiful boy! My friend's stunning Hungarian granny used to tell us, "Anything for beauty's sake," but not in my book!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

He is so handsome !
Love his clip


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

He looks fantastic! Your new groomer did a great job scissoring those poms!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Here he is with his poor burned face. His feet and neck also look like this


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Awww poor Jackson, hope you feel better soon!!!

I'd be careful with Hydrocortisone around the eyes and anyplace he can lick off.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Awww poor Jackson, hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> I'd be careful with Hydrocortisone around the eyes and anyplace he can lick off.


Yeah, they told me not to use it on his feet if he was going to lick it off. And I'm sure he would, so he has to suffer a little with those.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I never see clipper burn when using a Moser, only a regular clipper that burns hot. Even on White dogs. It is awful and can take 2 weeks to totally crust over and slough off.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

That's good to know p2p. The more I think about it, the more inclined I am to doing it myself. He's been getting done every 5 weeks and I think I could afford some quality equipment for what I would pay in a year's time. It's just so time consuming. It takes the pros over 5 hours; I'm sure it would take me much longer.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, it would take you longer, but you know, it's not rocket science. Especially if you are not planning to show, you can learn to do an adequate job of grooming yourself. And if you really stick with it, no reason it can't be much better than "adequate" as you learn more. Get Shirley Kalstone's book on poodle grooming; it is considered the classic in the field and goes over every different groom step by step. I use it a lot.

What I do to save money is get my boys groomed professionally about every two months, and groom them myself once or twice in between the professional job. That way they still look reasonably good at any given time, and really great for that week or two fresh from the pros. Considering that for the two of them together, it's around $110 - $120 a time for the pros, I'm happy enough to clip them myself and space out the professional grooms.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

puppylove said:


> It's just so time consuming. It takes the pros over 5 hours; I'm sure it would take me much longer.


I don't groom everything in one day, unless I have a whole day to spare. Usually I do FFT on one day, and day or two later I'll do baths and groom the body. I also do FFT about every 2 weeks because a clean face makes the groom look fresh.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You know..it really doesn't take that long to groom a standard. It takes the groomers that long because generally they have dogs ahead of yours.

For me start to finish on a standard...depending on coat, obviously is about 2 hours, maybe 3 if the dog is really dirty and needs extra washing or a brush out..or a thick coat that takes longer to force dry.

Clippers are about 150...300 for a good dryer...some blades about 15/each might want a 10 and a 30, set of snap on combs..metal ones are about $35 (and you need the 30 blade to go with them) is about what you would spend to get started.

This doesnt include the cost of shampoo and conditioner or any sprays you might want to purchase. As well as room and a comfortable place to do it...many people buy folding tables and throw a rubber mat on them and groom just fine that way...I like using my patio outside when grooming the dogs at home.

So, it would probably be cheaper in the long run..especially if you can buy stuff used from groomers.net


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Jackson looks very handsome. I think your groomer did a very nice job! So sorry about the clipper burn  it makes you feel so bad for them. Gold Bond powder in the green bottle has a cooling action and it helps cool the burn down quick. I've used it on Lacey with great success. I'm glad you called the groomer and let her know. I always like clients to tell me what they did and didn't like so I can improve for next time. 
I really like the Arco Moser for FFT although if your dog is sensitive you don't want to use the shortest 2 settings until you've had some good practice. You can totally do FFT (easy to learn) in between grooms or before you go to the groomer if you're concerned about clipper burn. I suspect that you won't have a problem with it again though. Pretty sure your groomer will be extra extra careful next time.
He really does look nice!


----------

